# كيف تختار شريك او شريكة الحياة - نصائح شخصية



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2017)

تريثوا يا شباب ويا شابات في اختيار شريك او شريكة الحياة فهذا قرار مصيري ومستقبل حياتكم فلا تعتمدوا على جمال الشكل بل على جمال العقل هذا اولا وثانيا اختاروا الشخص الذي يكمل نقاط الضعف لديكم فان كنت متردد مثلا في اتخاذ القرارات احتار الشخص الحازم في اختيار القرارات حتى تكملوا بعضكما البعض وان كنت شخص فوضوي اختار الشخص المرتب الذي يرتب لك فوضويتك في ببتك وحياتك الشخصية ويتحمل فوضويتك وثالثا اقعد امام الرب وصلي للمسيح ليعطيكم الحكمة في الاختيار المناسب وان يكون شخص او فتاة مؤمنان بالمسيح ايضا فكما هو مكتوب لا شركة لابناء النور مع ابناء الضلام ولا شركة للنور مع الظلمة ولا شركة للمسيح مع ابليس كذلك نحن لا شركة لنا مع غير المؤمنين بالمسيح نفسه هذا ثالثا وفكروا جيدا قبل الاختيار ولا تستعجلوا لان الاسراع في الزواج يؤدي الى العديد من المشاكل الاسرية واتمنى السعادة والتوفيق والزواج المبارك من قبل المسيح يسوع لجميع الشباب والشابات


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

ده حقيقي دلوقتى اختيار شريك الحياة بقى سطحى جدا واختيارات شكلية وسطحية علشان كده للاسف معظم الجوازات بقت فاشلة لانها مش مبنية على اساس سليم .
دقق جدا فى اختيار شريك حياتك اللى هتسيب بيتك واهلك وعيلتك واحتمال بلدك وتعيش معاه فى وسط ضغوطك ومشاكلك ومرضك او مرضه فى وقت زنقت الماديات ووقت الشده اختارو صح علشان الندم مش هينفع


----------

